# More of my costume jewelry collection



## debodun (Jan 8, 2018)

Animal themed that aren't cats and dogs.


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Jan 8, 2018)

All very beautiful  Deb.


----------



## Temperance (Jan 8, 2018)

What a lovely collection.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 8, 2018)

Very nice collection, Deb.   I love the gold bee.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 8, 2018)

Very nice like the muted colors in the swan pendant. Is the horse with the green reins made of wood? Very pretty also.


----------



## debodun (Jan 9, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Is the horse with the green reins made of wood?



Yes, it looks hand-carved, too.


----------

